# QEMU on FreeBSD 7.x



## alie (Dec 22, 2008)

hi,

anyone have experience with QEMU on FreeBSD 7.x ?

i got problem with qemu, i cant use it to emulate my XP with this command:

# qemu -boot d -hda /home/alie/myvm/winxp.img -m 128

it gives nothing, just hanging forever...


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 22, 2008)

you order Qemu to boot from cdrom, while no disk in cdrom specified
change *-boot d* to *-boot c*

If you need cd-rom (real) *-cdrom /dev/acd0*
if you need to emulate cdrom and use XP iso image *-cdrom /path/to/winxp.iso*

remember to boot from cdrom use *-boot d*, to boot from disk/image whatever use *-boot c*

also when you install qemu, make sure kqemu ain't loaded.
only after installation is done, then use kqemu to emulate XP


p.s. qemu works fine


----------



## alie (Dec 22, 2008)

sorry, this is my first time use Qemu,

qemu -boot c -hda /home/alie/myvm/winxp.img -m 128
qemu -cdrom /dev/acd0 -boot c -hda /home/alie/myvm/winxp.img -m 128


these 2 line not work for me  still same problem, it gives nothing..


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 22, 2008)

have you installed Xp on virtual disk? My guess is not.
1st thing to do is

```
$ sudo kldload aio
$ sudo kldunload kqemu
$ qemu-img create -f qcow2 winxp.img 10G
$ qemu -cdrom /dev/acd0 -boot d -hda winxp.img -m 128
```
now install XP
after you installed it
shutdown virtual pc (from xp)

```
$ sudo kldload kqemu
$ qemu -boot c -hda winxp.img -m 128
```

if you ain't got sudo use su to get admin permissions


read this


----------



## lme@ (Dec 22, 2008)

alie: you can also try emulators/aqemu, which is a nice GUI for qemu.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you tried this one:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=175


----------



## alie (Dec 23, 2008)

its weird, still got same problem, with normal qemu and with aqemu too... hangs forever and for aqemu it will display menu bar and title only, there's no screen area at all...

btw i can take my screenshot with "prtsc", something wrong with my system...


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2008)

you mentioned Qemu on 7.x?

Which version are you using?


----------



## alie (Dec 24, 2008)

> QEMU PC emulator version 0.9.1





> AQEMU Version: 0.5.2 of 17.10.2008



this seems weird for me since i cant use my CD-ROM also. i saw /dev/acdo0 on my machine but i cant browse ... i am not sure its mounted or not since i am quite new to UNIX system


----------



## ale (Dec 24, 2008)

start showing us the output of _kldstat_


----------



## alie (Dec 24, 2008)

> # kldstat
> Id Refs Address    Size     Name
> 1   27 0xc0400000 906518   kernel
> 2    1 0xc0d07000 14324    snd_hda.ko
> ...



and 1 more thing... when i run this:


> qemu -cdrom /dev/acd0 -boot d -hda /home/alie/aqemu/Windows_XP_HDA.img -m 128



i can hear my CD-ROM is running...
but nothing is showing...


----------



## ale (Dec 24, 2008)

Can you read directly from acd0 using, for example, _less -f /dev/acd0_ or _head -c 100 /dev/ad0s2_ ?
What is the output of _ll /dev/acd0_ and _groups_ ?


----------



## alie (Dec 24, 2008)

i can read it directly... but i cant browse it with any file manager(eg konqueror).. this is another issue, i think i will create antoher thread for this one.



> # ll /dev/acd0
> crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 107 Dec 24 17:53 /dev/acd0


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 25, 2008)

you stil didn't gave me answer:
What versions of FreeBSD are you running?

enter in shell *uname -a*


----------

